# 55 g set up does any one have any objections or conserns



## daboss (Jun 6, 2007)

:?: i have a 55 g tank 60/70 lbs live rock 30/40lbs live sand all fish except yellow tang have been in tank 1 1/2 to 2 years

Maroon Clown, Cleaner Shrimp, Blue Hippo Tang, Yellow Tang, Coral Beauty, 6 line wrasse, Fridmani, Bicolor Blenny, Cleaner blue goby, crabs and cleaner clam 

i have read threw a lot of topics and i keep seeing people say the tangs sound be in at least 100g i have had lfs guy come out he sead tank looked good


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you have a lot of fish in this set up. the tangs may look good but doesn't mean they are happy. they need swimming room which is something a 55 gallon tank does not offer. and i most definitely do not advise keeping 2 tangs in your system. your blue tang will soon need to be in a 100 gallon tank as they can get to about a foot.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 55 g set up does any one have any objections or consern*



daboss said:


> i have read threw a lot of topics and i keep seeing people say the tangs sound be in at least 100g i have had lfs guy come out he sead tank looked good



They should be, and also how long have you know the guy. I also work in a LFS for a 2nd job. (AND NOT THAT I WOULD DO THIS) Its easy to tell someone they are doing a good job or it looks good to gain trust so you can buy more stuff, and also someone could say it looks good and another might disagree. It all depends on how people view tanks. Now you never metioned you had a sump, if you did this would increase your water volume. Like my main is a 120gal and my sump is a 30 gallon, this means I have about 145gallons of water volume. Also how you tested your water and if so what are the parameters, and what kind of equipment are you using like filters and how common are you doing water changes?


----------

